# Datsun 600 wagon



## pexring (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi,

I've got a friend who wants to sell me a 1976 Datus 610 wagon. I'm intrigued by it, but don't know a whole lot about them. I swear you can find anything on the internet, but I'll be dang'd if I can come up with a price of what this car in fair running condition is worth. 

Finding no information tells me that this car is either rare, or a dud! Which is it? 

Appreciate any info,
Mark


----------



## mcalkins3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Its all on demand, a wagon in nice shape, complete is worth around $1,000. Really just rust free, and a complete interior is what the main concern. As its missing things the price obviously goes down. Just my 2 cents!


----------

